# Attesting Documents



## g1968g (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi,

Is there a difference netween getting a notary or a seal.
This looks like a mine field. Any advice would be great

cheers

Geoff


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try using a company to do it for you. It costs a bit more but it takes the headache out of it. Blair Consular Services is good.


----------

